# Masculine EO blend help



## sabon (Sep 27, 2012)

I was planning to make a soap for my husband and want ideas for masculine blends of EO. Hope to some interesting combination from the experts!
He is sensitive to fragrant oils and can tolerate essential oils well.Kindly help.


----------



## BubblyRose (Sep 27, 2012)

There are 4 combos that I don't mind sharing. I would suggest playing around with the amounts until you reach something that he can tolerate and then making the blends into a larger quantity.

Jasmine (very expensive) and Sweet Orange in equal parts (Don't HP this or the scent won't make it through the Process)
Lime, Bergamot, Sweet Orange and Patchouli
Bergamot, Patchouli, Blood Orange and Basil (Don't HP this or the scent won't make it through the process)
Fir Pine Needle, Spanish Rosemary, Ylang Ylang, Clove and Basil


----------



## Genny (Sep 27, 2012)

Is he sensitive to all FO's or just ones with phthalates in them?

Here's a couple blends:
Balsam, Black Pepper and lemon
Grapefruit, Sweet Orange & Cedarwood


----------



## new12soap (Sep 27, 2012)

sabon said:
			
		

> I was planning to make a soap for my husband and want ideas for masculine blends of EO. Hope to some interesting combination from the experts!
> He is sensitive to fragrant oils and can tolerate essential oils well.Kindly help.



You could check in the fragrance or in the aromatherapy/essential oils sections on the forum, a lot of great stuff there.



			
				BubblyRose said:
			
		

> There are 4 combos that I don't mind sharing. I would suggest playing around with the amounts until you reach something that he can tolerate and then making the blends into a larger quantity.
> 
> Jasmine (very expensive) and Sweet Orange in equal parts (Don't HP this or the scent won't make it through the Process)
> Lime, Bergamot, Sweet Orange and Patchouli
> ...



I'm just curious why you wouldn't HP these blends? HP is usually a much better method for volatile or finicky oils since you add them after saponification is complete (after the cook). You also need to use much less, about half as much as in CP since you don't lose it to the lye. I can't speak for others but I also put in any other additives after the cook in HP to help bring down the temp and wait to make sure it is well below the flash point of my fragrance.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 27, 2012)

One of my best sellers is Lavender, Anise, & Patchouli...Anise can overpower other oils so don't get too heavy handed with it, especially if you don't like the smell of black licorice.  Some other oils that combine nicely together are Patchouli, Clove, Orange, Cedarwood, Sage, Sandalwood, Peru Balsam. It's all a matter of personal preference  :wink:


----------



## BubblyRose (Sep 27, 2012)

new12soap said:
			
		

> sabon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My experience that my Sweet Orange doesn't do well with Jasmine in HP and Jasmine is waaayyy too expensive to lose in a batch and the Bergamot takes on a medicinal smell. It could be that E. O.s themselves but since I get both of different suppliers what are the odds that 2 different suppliers would have a batch of E. O.s that can't make the cut in HP? :?  Myself, I am not sure of the odds. But it is a suggestion not a directive so I am sure that she will do as she sees fit.


----------



## sabon (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow! Thanks to you all I now have a huge list to choose from!But what would be their proportions?all equal?

[quote=''new12soap''
I'm just curious why you wouldn't HP these blends? HP is usually a much better method for volatile or finicky oils since you add them after saponification is complete (after the cook). You also need to use much less, about half as much as in CP since you don't lose it to the lye. I can't speak for others but I also put in any other additives after the cook in HP to help bring down the temp and wait to make sure it is well below the flash point of my fragrance.[/quote] I once HP'd my soap and added EO's of Patchouli lemon and lemongrass. But after cure could only smell Patchouli. I think lemon EO does not come through in HP soap.



			
				Genny said:
			
		

> Is he sensitive to all FO's or just ones with phthalates in them?


 He is allergic to any fragrant oil but strangely he can tolerate Essential oils.


----------



## lsg (Sep 28, 2012)

I use equal parts sandalwood and allspice.  IMO this smells just like Old Spice.


----------



## markwadsworth (Sep 28, 2012)

I used coffee and some oil call "Oh you Sexy man" and it smelled good.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 28, 2012)

Coffee? Yes, please. Sexy Man? Yes, please.  :twisted: 
However, I don't think either of those are essential oils (wink wink)...the original poster stated her hubby was allergic to all fragrance oils, but can tolerate essential oils...though I suspect he is "sensitive" to them, and probably not "allergic" to all of them, since they are all made of different chemical ingredients and many have essential oils blended in them. That's my unprofessional opinion  :wink: I'm sensitive to many fragrance oils (headaches), but not allergic.


----------



## sabon (Sep 28, 2012)

Alchemy&Ashes said:
			
		

> Coffee? Yes, please. Sexy Man? Yes, please.  :twisted:
> However, I don't think either of those are essential oils (wink wink)...the original poster stated her hubby was allergic to all fragrance oils, but can tolerate essential oils...though I suspect he is "sensitive" to them, and probably not "allergic" to all of them, since they are all made of different chemical ingredients and many have essential oils blended in them. That's my unprofessional opinion  :wink: I'm sensitive to many fragrance oils (headaches), but not allergic.



I guess I have to make a correction   he is sensitive to most and allergic to many, either has a terrible headache or has itchy nose throat and sneezes!


----------



## SoapySmurf (Sep 29, 2012)

Its nowhere near a 'manly' scent but have made a simple mix of spearmint and eucalyptus eo's in my cp recipe before that I love to use.  Really helps to wake me up and clear the head to start the day.  2 to 1 eucalyptus to spearmint or it smells too much like mint chewing gum.

I could also recommend a mix of litsea, tea tree, and 1st distill peppermint.  Nice subtle fragrance combo that is nowhere near feminine and not overpowering.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 29, 2012)

equal parts of lavender, cedar and patchouli.

juniper, cedar and mint

eucalyptus, mint, and citrus oil of choice (folded is best)


----------



## Lilahblossom (Sep 29, 2012)

Lavender and mint is nice too. Smells great on him or her.


----------

